# Extra MLB Wild Card/Houston to the AL



## zappatton2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Kinda old news now, but looks like baseball will have an extra wild card game in the playoffs. Now baseball did have kind of a noble set-up in that only the best of the best would show up in the post-season (as compared to other sports leagues), but as a Blue Jays partisan, I'm pretty happy an extra spot has opened up as my team shares a divisions with money-bags Boston and New York. It would be nice to see the Jays in the post-season again, really miss the good old days.

Also, I'm curious to hear how folks from Houston feel about being moved from the National to the American league. Personally, I'd be kinda miffed if Toronto went to the NL, considering all the already established rivalries. I guess it'll be kinda cool to have the Astros and the Rangers square off on a regular basis (I'd love to have Montreal come back and go to the American League), but still, Astros fans gotta feel a little weird about this.


----------

